# Oh God. Oh God. Oh God. CORYCATS, can they be in AQ salt?



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay! So I bought 3 peppered corycats today to go into one of my 10g tanks because they are so CUTE. Well, I decided I was going to put them in my 10g betta tank but then I remembered my betta doesn't like the bubbler.

So I forgot why I wasn't putting them in my 10g tank with my (still small) Angelfish. I forgot that I had AQUARIUM SALT in that tank. 5 tsp worth for the 10g tank. I've already started drip acclimating them!

Will they be okay? Have I screwed up? D:


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

They'll be fine. AQ salt doesn't hurt anything. It IS for Aquariums. 

But I would NOT keep a Betta and them with Anglefish. 1- That is WAYYYYY overstocked, 2 the Bettas and the angles will fight.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

No no no, I have two separate tanks! XD One has a betta and one has an angelfish!

Edit: I just know that PLECOS and some other bottom feeders can't handle ANY salt. So I was worried about my dear new corycats.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahhhh, okay then. But Anglefish still need 55 gallons. 

No, Plecos can handle a little. They just can't do epsom salt I believe. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

No! Corys cannot tolerate salt. They are scaleless fish and cannot be in AS. Get them out.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

The angelfish is going in a bigger tank next week  My aquarium stand is complete. <3 I do hope more people will post soon. I'm still so worried about my little corycats.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

They have no scales?

Okay i'm wrong. OOPS! Sorry, screw everything I said. Get them out!!!


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Cories can't handle salt so you really need to move them.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Corydoras do not tolerate salt well...But I don't think 1/2 tsp per gallon would kill them...It might be stressful for them though...I wouldn't recommend keeping them in with the salt...


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

I would move them to the tank with the betta. It's not absolutely necessary for them to have a bubbler. In fact my cories hate the bubbler we tried more than the betta did.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh God thanks Vaygirl! Fixing it now!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They have labyrinth organs just like our bettas so yeah, bubbler not necessary. You'll see them shoot to the top now and then for air. Like little arrows. Like Little said, that bit probably won't kill them outright but being new and under stress already, I wouldn't chance it. They're sensitive lil guys all around.
You're welcome!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> They have no scales?
> 
> Okay i'm wrong. OOPS! Sorry, screw everything I said. Get them out!!!



I'm not trying to be a jerk or derail this thread but can I ask you why you are giving advice on this when you don't know what's going on? I have seen this a lot lately and it's dangerous for members, especially new ones looking for advice! That sounds harsh, I'm sorry, I just would never advise someone on a life or potential death matter without knowing anything about the fish.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> but can I ask you why you are giving advice on this when you don't know what's going on?


I've said this same thing in another thread about cories. Why do you always discourage people from getting cories for their tanks and don't listen to people who give you advice about the way you keep your cory?

Not trying to be mean just genuinely curious because I've told you about your cory in two other threads and you never respond to me BettaMiah.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I have Cory Catfish, so.... But otherwise i don't give advise without knowing. 

Huh? What about Kia?


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

BettaMiah said:


> Well I have Cory Catfish, so.... But otherwise i don't give advise without knowing.
> 
> Huh? What about Kia?


You can keep fish without knowing about them. Plenty of people prove that when they first come here asking questions about their sick betta in the half gallon tank. 

You used to say that one cory needs a minimum of 20 gallon tank at least now you say that four cories need 20 gallons to shoal. You say that they are very active and grow to be 4 inches. All cory species are different and the cories that people get from petsmart and petco aren't particular active. I know because I have four of them that I've had for two years. The only cory species that grows to be four inches is the Brochis splendens which isn't even a cory. I have posted twice that I believe that's what you have. They are often mislabeled at stores as cories and people still call them cories even though they've been proven to be a different genus. Even so the Brochis splendens still needs to be kept in groups. A solitary member of the family that both these and cories are from will be lonely, depressed, stressed out, more prone to illness, exhibit abnormal behaviors, and have a decreased life span. 

You have never responded to any of my posts where I point this out. I feel like sometimes people ignore post numbers for actual knowledge and since I don't post a lot no one takes my information seriously even though I care for and spawn cories very successfully.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I just haven't seen them. 

My cory is called a like green emerald one? 

Looks like this-

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...82722727_100002254188585_260047_1330962_n.jpg


Actually that is her. She really likes to swim, and loves algea wafers and sometimes finds and eats leftover food. She seems very healthy and active.

Can you inform me on proper care, then?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's okay guys, it was an honest mistake.  Its something that happens on forums like this and I don't blame him for this happening, it's why I posted up waiting for a second opinion or three. When Vaygirl posted though I KNEW that I had someone reliable who really knew what was going on.

In a forum like this when you ask for information regarding a fish OTHER than bettas you DO run the risk of inaccurate information. And I understand this. But don't flame them for it.  It was an honest mistake. I did a water change on my betta tank to prepare for the cories and they are now successfully drip acclimating into the heavily planted with driftwood betta tank.  Pictures will come soon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Any scaless aquarium animals have a low tolerance of salt. Yes they can tolerate a small amount for a short time but it is highly recommended they be quarantined by themselves, or not in a brackish/salt water aquarium because of that 

And Hedgehog... maybe I'll be asking you about my albino cory cat soon then lol!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

:/ I'm sorry. The only 2 fish I really know about is Bettas and Goldfish.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hedgehog, a quick question while you're here then.  Cories, I have 3 of them for now and as soon as my 30g is established I'm getting two more so they can live happily ever after together. I was wondering, what are the odds that they'll randomly spawn by themselves?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bettamiah, just be careful what info you get across  but I don't think the person's blaming you or anything so it's okay!


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

If your cory is four inches like you said then its not a cory its a brochis splendens which are sold as emerald green cories. Actual C. aeneus are sold as green cory catfish. They look similar but have apparent morphological differences. Cories are omnivores and need to be fed shrimp pellets in addition to algae wafers. Cories and Brochis splendens need to be kept in groups of at least four of the same species or else they get depressed. This generally produces abnormal behaviors such as glass surfing to school with their reflection. 

If you have any other specific questions or concerns I'll be glad to answer them. I have four happy, healthy C. aeneus in a ten gallon that actually just spawned last night.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-explains why mine does that- well he was the only one and there still aren't any in!!! >< can you mix cories?? I got an albino cory who is just a wee guy


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

:/ Now I feel really bad. Mine glass searches SOMETIMES. You see, I can't get any more. I don't have the room. 

Usually mine swims with my Goldfish Beau, though. She only sometimes glass surfs. 

:/


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> Hedgehog, a quick question while you're here then.  Cories, I have 3 of them for now and as soon as my 30g is established I'm getting two more so they can live happily ever after together. I was wondering, what are the odds that they'll randomly spawn by themselves?


Peppered cories probably aren't too difficult to get to spawn if you actually want them to do it but I have some tips about what makes them spawn so you can avoid accidental spawnage. (Note I have C. aeneus which tend to be the easiest to spawn which is why you find them most often in pet stores. Cories spawn in the rainy seasons so the basic stimulus for them to spawn is a drop in water temperature. Generally this would happen when during a water change you pour in water that is colder than the tank temperature. This mimics the rain which drives the spawning instinct. Since my dad doesn't watch the temp of the water when he does changes while I'm at college generally we have spawning once a week. A lot of catfish forums say that to get them to spawn you should keep them in ratios of two males to one female. I have an even ratio and only two of them actual ever spawn so I don't know how true that statement is. 

Some anecdotal spawn stories my cories are by a window and last night was chilly which I'm sure is why they spawned. One time we ran out of food so we bought them a new brand which they all refused to eat and when we finally got their preferred food again a week later they spawned the next day. My guess is they were so excited about the abundance of high protein food (my mom overfed because she said they must be super hungry) they thought that would be a good time to have babies. Definitely not how you want the spawn to go since they hadn't eaten in a week. Thankfully the missus got her protein back by munching on the eggies.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, that's true. If my female bettas weren't there he'd probably surf around with the nicer fish. which is another reason why I need at least another 2 for him D: that and loads of plants....


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

:'( I'm sorry Kia.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I just bought 3 today (unsure of male or female) and I'll get 2-3 more once my new tank is set up (we didn't have anymore money this week hehe). So we'll probably have a good mix of male and female lol. If they do decide to spawn on me I'm sure they'll just take care of the eggs, and if they don't... well we'll see how many cory babies I end up with XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD that's about right.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

BettaMiah said:


> :/ Now I feel really bad. Mine glass searches SOMETIMES. You see, I can't get any more. I don't have the room.
> 
> Usually mine swims with my Goldfish Beau, though. She only sometimes glass surfs.
> 
> :/


That's not normal cory behavior. They should only school with cories. I understand how you feel since before I knew better I kept one cory, my favorite little buddy AJ, by himself and he schooled with my betta Hugo and glass surfed a lot. After Hugo died I got him Casper and his behavior dramatically changed. He was less active and only swam at the bottom of the tank like a normal cory. He didn't actively school with Casper but he wouldn't leave her if she chose to sit with him. Now AJ lives with four catfish and he's sort of the leader of my catfish pack. He spawns about every week with Thing 1 and he still hangs out with Casper even though Thing 1 really doesn't like Casper. He sometimes hangs with the Horton the betta but that's more because Horton thinks he's a cory. 

I really wish you would have listened to me earlier when I told you about your cory. If you could handle the extra bioload of even one more cory of the same species, which again I really think is a Brochis splendens, that would help with some of the abnormal behaviors and improve the cory's mental and physical state.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Kia layed a bunch of eggs. Which beau proceeded to eat.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

>< yeah, that would happen. Lol.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Alright, I am going to become the most hated member here, but here goes.

Kia is with a Goldfish and a Pleco in a 10 gallon. Overstocked, and mixed with a Colwater fish, I know. 

I got beau from my science teacher about a year ago. I didn't know how to care for them at all. Then I got Beau a 3 gallon, then a 10 gallon. After my Oranda died with Beau my dad took me to the pet store and demended PetSmart to give me something that wouldn't die, and they gave me a Cory Catfish and a Pleco. So I can't add anything. I always check the water quality and I have double filtration and everyone seems healthy and happy, but seriosusly, I feel so bad and I can't get a bigger tank. At least not now. 

I know, i'm a horrible pet owner. 

I will be getting another 3 gallon for Yuuki, though. If you think I can have 2 in there or even 3 I might think about it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, I have seen people temporarily keep goldies in 10 with extreme upkeeping. It's possible, but for a short time. you know if you can get a bigger tank? and what kind of goldfish??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's best to do research first before spouting off information that isn't true.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> I just bought 3 today (unsure of male or female) and I'll get 2-3 more once my new tank is set up (we didn't have anymore money this week hehe). So we'll probably have a good mix of male and female lol. If they do decide to spawn on me I'm sure they'll just take care of the eggs, and if they don't... well we'll see how many cory babies I end up with XD


If you post pictures later I could sex them for you. It's pretty easy to do once you figure it out. Caring for the cory eggs is actually a lot harder than getting them to spawn lol. My cories always, always eat the eggs that aren't protected by Horton the betta. Horton thinks he's a cory and that he's obviously the daddy of these eggs so he must defend them from his cannibalistic brethren. We picked his name to fit the theme of the tank before we got to know him but he lives up to the Dr. Seuss tale by caring for eggs that aren't even his. 

If you actually want the spawn it's generally recommended not to spawn in the community tank because they certainly will get eaten. Either way you either have to remove the eggs or remove the fishes from the spawning tank. The eggs have a tendency to grow fungus especially when they're not fertilized so you have to remove all the white eggs right away so the fungus doesn't spread and breeders tend to get better success when they add methylene blue right after the spawn. Fertilized cory eggs are tan and getter darker as they develop. I think its so they can hide in the sand from the horrible parents lol. They need lots of air pumped in after they hatch because cories are bottom dwellers and they need live food similar to what betta fry eat. 

So far we haven't actually done anything to protect the spawn since I'm at college and my parents aren't prepared to deal with lots of cory fry. The first ever spawn they had was easily 150 eggs after they started feasting. Now the spawns are smaller since they've become more frequent. We don't do anything to get rid of the spawns either though. Horton's eggs usually hatch but after that we're pretty sure the catfish eat the fry since we've not seen any yet. Each day my mom counts the catfish though to make sure we don't have anymore than we're supposed to . She's more worried about that than losing a catfish.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

A common! The worst one I could get. They need 55 gallons.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Regarding the difference between B. Splendens and C Aeneus: B Splendens have more rays in their dorsal. My four corys were labeled as emerald green but ended up being Bronze corys instead. Their dorsals are smaller. 

Brochis Splendens (Emerald Cory Cat)









Corydoras Aeneus (Bronze Cory)









Sorry for hijack Ajones!


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

BettaMiah said:


> After my Oranda died with Beau my dad took me to the pet store and demended PetSmart to give me something that wouldn't die, and they gave me a Cory Catfish and a Pleco.
> 
> I will be getting another 3 gallon for Yuuki, though. If you think I can have 2 in there or even 3 I might think about it.


Okay so if Kia came from Petsmart she's a C. aeneus and you're actually just overestimating her size. I got thing 1 and Thing 2 from petsmart and they are green cories. The max size is only 2.5 inches for females but they're fat. 

Please don't put them in a 3 gallon there is not a large enough footprint for that and with a betta aggression issues may arise. Is there any chance of upgrading the goldfish to a larger tank. Craigslist often has large tanks (30, 40, and 55 gallons are common) for pretty cheap generally with everything included. If the goldfish and pleco move to the bigger tank you could easily keep four C. aeneus in the 10 gallon. Believe me when you have the proper number of fish those suckers are much less active. It's cute though because they do everything together even going to the top for air. 

Keeping Kia with a goldfish is probably what caused her to lay eggs. She'll likely do it again too. What do you feed her? I want to make sure she's getting the proper nutrition.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> It's best to do research first before spouting off information that isn't true.


:-?I hope this isn't in regards to me because I definitely did my research. I've made sure that my tank sizes are at least large enough for the cories I have and when I move into my own apartment I plan on getting a larger tank. I researched lots of different foods especially since mine are picky kittys. I researched spawning before, mostly cursory but very thoroughly after they happened to spawn which was an accident the first time, and every time actually. I also make sure that Thing 1 gets the proper nutrition she needs after every 'accident' :lol:


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Vaygirl I don't mind a bit. I think the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

She eats some of Beaus Goldfish Flakes, Algae Wafers, Various vegetables, Shrimp Pellets, etc...

My parents do NOT want a larger tank. I could talk to them about getting possibly a 30 or 40 gallon, but...

Do you think a common Goldfish, a Pleco, and 4 Cories could live the rest of their lives in a 30 gallon?

My aunt and uncle offered me a free 55 gallon but it would come with the Goldfish they have now. 

Maybe you could help me write a research paper on them (Including Goldfish and Plecos please?) On the proper care of them to persuade them to say yes? If i just go up and ask I am 100% sure they will say no. 

I want to fix the mess I have created. I feel awful.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> -explains why mine does that- well he was the only one and there still aren't any in!!! >< can you mix cories?? I got an albino cory who is just a wee guy


Sorry Sena I seemed to miss this post. You shouldn't mix cories because they will only school out of necessity. It's important to know what species of albino your catfish is. My albino is sometimes left out of the school and I think it might be because she's actually a different species than the rest of my catfish. It also could be because the other female tries to keep Casper's best friend to herself since that's her spawning partner :roll:. 

It's not good to keep cories separate for a long time but they will likely survive. AJ lived with only a betta for 8 months then with only one other cory for 2 months and now he's the leader of his group and is going to celebrate his 2 year birthday soon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

sure bettamiah, but maybe in pm rather than on this particular post  lol.

and hmmm ok... because the albinos don't come in often here. I'll check in the city when I go for the plants and such.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh yes that is what I meant! I want to make this appeal as best I can to my parents. 

But you know what they are going to say?

"Nothing is every good enough for you you always want bigger tanks!"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's okay because my mom got mad that I was "spending all my money on fish". well... no I'm not. I have lots in my bank account because I don't spend every penny  No idea what she is talking about but yeah loool.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I do..... Lol.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

BettaMiah said:


> She eats some of Beaus Goldfish Flakes, Algae Wafers, Various vegetables, Shrimp Pellets, etc...
> 
> My parents do NOT want a larger tank. I could talk to them about getting possibly a 30 or 40 gallon, but...
> 
> ...


What brand of algae wafers? Mine eat Omega One which is high in protein--great for after accidental spawnage--and actually refuse to eat the Wardley shrimp pellets or algae wafers we give them. I really can't recommend Omega One enough it's first ingredients are fish and it really doesn't mention grains until maybe the fourth or fifth ingredient. If you can get Omega One Shrimp pellets I'm sure Kia would thank you. 

Four cories really only need ten gallons. They would love a 30 gallon where they are the only bottom dweller. I can try to help with the paper but I am not terribly knowledgeable about plecos or goldfish. But really I don't mind try to help a pet owner take better care of their fishy friends. (I even wrote about helping spread pet ownership knowledge in my vet school personal statement).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know more of goldies than most people  well, most people meaning the ones who stick it in a bowl call it charlie and watch it die in a day. >< (been there seen that not very nice... then they ask why they die. hmmm....)


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> and hmmm ok... because the albinos don't come in often here. I'll check in the city when I go for the plants and such.


If the albinos are of the C. aeneus variety you can get bronze or green cories and they will school together. If the albinos are C. paleatus (wrong spelling I bet) they will school with peppered cories. Species matters more than coloring.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I can handle that, then. I just want to appeal to my parents to make them say yes! 

Uhm.... Crap. lemme go check. Tetra eXtreme Algea Wafers. 

No, I don't think a Goldfish would be okay in a 30 gallon. I really don't know. there are various opinions on minimuk tank size for Goldfish, like bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well it would be better than a 10! even something... just a bit bigger y'know. technically, smallest should be a 40, which'll cause little bit of stunting but not as bad as a 10

And okay... I'll post a pic of him/her sometime and have a post up


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

While if you would have to get a larger tank anyways it would be best to keep the cories in the ten gallon since although the goldfish and cory temperatures have a slight overlap you would likely have an uncomfortable goldfish and lots of baby catfish.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

So how many gallons would be good for all 3, Sena?

Okay. I do not want ANY stunting.  I hate to see bent spines!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

@ Ajones My corys spawned when I did a warmer water change. Total accident. They ate almost all the eggs over a day and a half. The ones that I saved hatched but none of the babies survived. My tank is a tall and they probably couldn't make it to the top. I'm careful now about warmer water. But it was fun while it lasted. They laid about 100+ eggs. I have two females, two males (I think, one is hard to tell. Bigger then the two but smaller then big Momma who is obvious).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Best for the bioload... especially if there is a pleco too, who needs room. I'd say safe bet is a 70 gallon.. here they are 300 dollars, and some decently short ones (not as looooong) and are not as big as your parents think in their heads. Having the goldie at 55 gallons alone, is okay with a good filter... so bigger, better 

And geesh so if I get more cories they'll decide to spawn....lol.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

The ONLY way i know Kia is a girl is because she layed eggs. Lol. Before that she was Akio.

:/ 70? That is never going to happen. Ever. What about 50-55? 

how big is it, exactly? Can you tell me something that is similar in size?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You could get away with a 50-55, with double filters. That's the way I've seen it done when there are goldies in with something else in a 50-55. 

So... Is it the tank or the amount of water they disallow? I mean I've seen people use koi in rain barrels as mosquito catchers, I've seen decent tubs used as "tanks" (connection tubes for more tubs sometimes... Complicated a little), or the collapsible quick-ponds... -throwing out ideas-

How do you tell your cories gender btw???


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Goldfish and Kio ALWAYS need double filtration. Even if you had one Common in 75 gallons.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right? Lol messy fishies...-random- a koi randomly jumped me today. I don't mean it robbed me I mean it jumped out of the tank and nearly hit me... Poor fella though he hit the floor pretty hard, I notified the owner of the store right away and he quickly got him back in. He was bleeding ;( ;( ;( I felt soo bad for the fishy!!! D:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Females look like tugboats, males look like speedboats.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Tugboats and speedboats?! -looks at mine- he/she is a speedboat when I had to move um lol xD does that count??? Lol.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Females look like tugboats, males look like speedboats.


Oh man that's such an easier descriptor than the way I learned. I like it so much better too:lol:

Wider is female--round belly. Male is very streamlined and sleek.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a male.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

hedgehog said:


> :-?I hope this isn't in regards to me because I definitely did my research. I've made sure that my tank sizes are at least large enough for the cories I have and when I move into my own apartment I plan on getting a larger tank. I researched lots of different foods especially since mine are picky kittys. I researched spawning before, mostly cursory but very thoroughly after they happened to spawn which was an accident the first time, and every time actually. I also make sure that Thing 1 gets the proper nutrition she needs after every 'accident' :lol:


OMG no, I wasn't aiming that at you! I'm so sorry if you thought I was.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it is just overall general... It's like me going out telling you about some Ford truck engine. I'm more useless than a doorknob for ya in that section >< lol. So I shouldn't say random things to make it sound good or bad, when I know nothing about it.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

My three little cories are doing good today. There's one little one that is a bit slower than the other two so I pulled him into a breeder last night and floated just in case he died overnight on me. Pictures in justtt a second.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cories nomming on algae tab:








Full view of tank, with betta trapped:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I like cories. Nice tank.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks.  I did have a bubbler behind the Easter Island head but it really freaked my betta out. o.o So it's in the angelfish tank for now and he likes it. lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They are really cute!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Love your tank


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

By the way... I don't know if anyone realized, because I just realized myself. My LPS told me these little guys were peppered corys. They are indeed, NOT peppered corys, but I believe they are instead blackfin corys, or spotted corys... But they are not peppered corys. If anyone can identify my corycats, let me know. Also, if it helps any, NEVER net these guys in a brine shrimp net. Why? Because their top fin has a sort of spike that will get caught in the net. I found this out the hard way.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

hard to tell but could be corydora julii.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I actually looked at false julii corys and they don't look close enough. Mine greatly resemble blackfin corys, or corydoras leucomelas


----------

